# Historical understanding of papacy in Matt. 16



## Scott (May 5, 2004)

I found the following article to be exceptionally well-done and useful in evaluating Roman Catholic claims to papal authority:

The Church Fathers' Interpretation of the Rock of Matthew 16:18: An Historical Refutation of the Claims of Roman Catholicism by William Webster

http://www.christiantruth.com/mt16.html


----------



## sastark (May 5, 2004)

[quote:a7a8f7739d][i:a7a8f7739d]Originally posted by Scott[/i:a7a8f7739d]
I found the following article to be exceptionally well-done and useful in evaluating Roman Catholic claims to papal authority:

The Church Fathers' Interpretation of the Rock of Matthew 16:18: An Historical Refutation of the Claims of Roman Catholicism by William Webster

http://www.christiantruth.com/mt16.html [/quote:a7a8f7739d]

I haven't read through this whole thing yet (looks like it would take a while), but it looks very interesting. Here is a study my Dad (Rev. David Th. Stark) did on the &quot;Peter the Rock&quot; passage. Hope it helps:

http://www.gpcredding.org/petra.html


----------



## rembrandt (May 13, 2004)

Ah, providence... I am currently debating my dad on this.


----------

